# TG4, Gospel Coalit or Ref21: What are the differences in doctrinal/cultural outlook?



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2013)

I was out of the evangelical subculture for the greater part of the last 10 years, and when I started paying attention to things again I noticed a number of....don't know if they are parachurch organizations or what. I like most of Ref21 with Carl Trueman's incisive articles. What is the doctrinal and overall outlook of Together4 and the Gospel Coalition?

(I realize one of these groups had a recent scandal. My question is independent of that).


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 22, 2013)

WIthin the past 15 years evangelicalism has essentially morphed and is fragmented. Essentially there are 4 or 5 large groups. One of which is a deeply theological and confessional sort (though they may look very different than your average NAPARC church).

The Alliance of Confessional Evangelicals (which publishes online Reformation 21) is an older organisation which is tied to the old traditional type of Churches. Essentially is the legacy of James M. Boice. I love this organisation, but to be frank it never had any influence beyond a small and narrow group of people, though it has good stuff. I simply see it as a great idea which was started a decade earlier.

Together for the Gospel is a conference and not any sort of parachurch organisation. It exists to discuss various issues going around in the American theological and Church scene. 

The Gospel Coalition is a mélange between a huge conference and para church. In theory it exists as a network for individual congregations (either in denominations or without denominations), that can help individuals without churches find a good one. It also maintains a great website that has a lot of great resources. Essentially it is the big representative for one of the major clumps within evangelicalism.


----------

